# Re-using Tropica substrate



## Dan Walter (7 Oct 2009)

I've been using Tropica plant substrate capped with sand in my current set up that has been running for 6months or so.  My question is can I use the substrate again when i re-scape this tank?  I had planned to mix the tropica and sand together then cover this with Nature Soil or similar.  

Any views on this would be helpful. 

Cheers

Dan


----------



## Themuleous (7 Oct 2009)

Dont see why not 

Sam


----------



## Dan Walter (7 Oct 2009)

Thanks for the quick response Sam, I just wondered whether the tropica substrate would be as effective nutrient wise if already used? I considered planting capsules but would rather save cash if I don't need them?

Cheers

Dan


----------



## Themuleous (7 Oct 2009)

From what I understand, its pretty inert when first added, 'gaining' nutrients as time passes due to a high CEC, so I dare say its 'better' once used for a couple of months anyway!

Sam


----------

